# jsp source code formatter gesucht



## manni1978 (22. Mai 2007)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tool (kann auch kostenpflichtig sein) mit dem man JSP-Code formatieren lassen kann?

Dieses sollte auch kein Problem mit JSP-Codefragmenten haben, also Include-Files welche nur Bruchteile vom kompletten Code beinhalten.


----------



## EOB (22. Mai 2007)

also netbeans kann das recht gut...aber ich hab vor einiger zeit auch mal nach sowas gesucht, ohne wirklich gute ergebnisse ... 

grüße


----------



## manni1978 (22. Mai 2007)

Hast du bei deiner Suche auch dieses Tool gefunden?

http://www.textrush.com/preview.htm

Was meinste, taugt das was?


----------



## EOB (22. Mai 2007)

hi, nein, das hatte ich nicht gefunden....klingt ganz gut. aber ich würde mir da erstma ne trial laden.

grüße


----------

